
Man sues over Google’s “Location History” fiasco, case could affect millions - jonbaer
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/08/did-google-violate-users-privacy-when-it-secretly-kept-location-data/
======
theduder99
I didn't see the monetary amount that the plaintiff is seeking. The only
reference to money was this which indicates it is over $5 million:

This Court has subject matter jurisdicti on over this action pursuant to 28
U.S.C. §§ 1332 and 1367 because this is a class action in which the matter or
controversy exceeds the sum of $5,000,000, exclusive of intere st and costs,
and in which some members of the proposed Class are citizens of a state
different from defendant.

